# Lawers around Penela,Lousa?



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone help me on this? I´m buying a house around the Penela area in February 2013 and I need an English speaking lawyer to help me with the ordeal.

The vendor has already got their own lawyer, and Ivè read that it`s more convenient for all sides to find a local one, as well as for the lawyer.

Thank you

Pilib


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The general advice is the opposite so you don't have conflicting local interest but of course it puts your costs up as your lawyer might need to travel.

I'm rather surprised vendor has a Lawyer/Solicitor as all the checks etc need to be done by your Solicitor for your safeguard.

If you can nominate the Notary I can highly recommend the Notary at Vila Nova de Poiares, bi-lingual, extremely knowledgeable and makes certain that everything tallies and is correct also handles all the post Escritura registrations with Financas and Conservatoria within her fee on your behalf.

I've lost the contact now but there is an English speaking lawyer in Penela with a very English name


----------



## pilib (Dec 8, 2012)

hi Canoeman

Is that Notary Dra. Maria João Teixeira da Encarnação Notary at Vila Nova de Poiares?

And thank you for all your help, appreciate it.

Pilib


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes that's her, she might well be able to recommend a lawyer.
p.s she answers e-mails


----------

